# max. Luftdruck / Höhe für den Betrieb elektrischer Komponenten



## daniel80 (31 Juli 2019)

Guten Morgen!

o.g. Thema gehört für mich mit in die Risikobeurteilung. Ich habe hierzu zwei Angaben (Luftdruck / Höhe) gefunden. Die Norm EN 60204-1 macht zu Luftdruck keine Angaben, aber die Höhe scheint auf 1000 m begrenzt zu sein, was einen weltweiten Einsatz schon mal ausschließt (zB Mexiko City). 

Wie ist der Satz aus der Norm zu verstehen:

Die elektrische Ausrüstung muss in der Lage sein, in Höhenlagen bis 1000 m einwandfrei zu arbeiten

Da steht nicht, dass die Ausrüstung > 1000 m nicht betrieben werden darf....


----------



## Tommi (31 Juli 2019)

Die DIN EN 60204-1 ist "nur" eine Europanorm, ist also für Mexiko-City nicht
anwendbar. 
Bis 1000m müssen alle Hersteller beherrschen, das sollte in Europa der überwiegende
Teil sein.
In der neuen 60204 von 2019 ist das etwas erläutert, letztendlich mit dem Hersteller
z.B. eines Frequenzumrichters zu sprechen, welchen Korrekturfaktor es bzgl. der
Nennleistung in Höhenlagen gibt. Bei guten Herstellern steht das auch in der Doku.


----------



## Larzerus (31 Juli 2019)

Das ist halt eine in der Norm gewählte Angabe auf die Geräte ausgelegt sind.
Mit steigender höhe sinkt halt die Durchschlagsfestigkeit und man muss eventuell die Isolationen großzügiger dimensionieren.


----------



## PN/DP (31 Juli 2019)

Larzerus schrieb:


> Mit steigender höhe sinkt halt die Durchschlagsfestigkeit und man muss eventuell die Isolationen großzügiger dimensionieren.


Echt? Ich habe immer gedacht, die Höhengrenzen wären wegen der schlechteren Kühlung in der dünneren Luft und weil Wasser da eher siedet.

Harald


----------



## Larzerus (31 Juli 2019)

Die dünnere Luft ist schon die Ursache. 

https://www.emea.lambda.tdk.com/de/...lt-die-Einsatzhöhe-an-ein-Netzteil-Design.pdf


----------



## daniel80 (31 Juli 2019)

Danke für die Antworten! Welche sicherheitsrelevanten Auswirkungen (ausser Durchschlagfestigkeit) gibt es in diesem Zusammenhang noch zu beachten?


----------



## PN/DP (31 Juli 2019)

Larzerus schrieb:


> Mit steigender höhe sinkt halt die Durchschlagsfestigkeit und man muss eventuell die Isolationen großzügiger dimensionieren.


Ach so, Du meinst die Durchschlagfestigkeit/Isolationsfähigkeit der Luft. Ich hatte gedacht Du meinst die der Leiter- und Wicklungs-Isolation.

Harald


----------



## daniel80 (31 Juli 2019)

Larzerus schrieb:


> Die dünnere Luft ist schon die Ursache.
> 
> https://www.emea.lambda.tdk.com/de/...lt-die-Einsatzhöhe-an-ein-Netzteil-Design.pdf



Blöde Frage: Mit steigender Höhe (fallendem Druck) nimmt ja auch der Anteil des leitfähigen Materials "Luft" ab - müsste da nicht mit der Höhe auch die Durchschlagfestigkeit abnehmen?


----------



## Heinileini (31 Juli 2019)

daniel80 schrieb:


> Blöde Frage: Mit steigender Höhe (fallendem Druck) nimmt ja auch der Anteil des leitfähigen Materials "Luft" ab - müsste da nicht mit der Höhe auch die Durchschlagfestigkeit *ab*nehmen?


Du meinst *zu*nehmen? Wo nix ist, kann nix ionisiert werden - so hätte ich es auch vermutet


----------



## Plan_B (31 Juli 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Wo nix ist, kann nix ionisiert werden - so hätte ich es auch vermutet



Genau da ging mein erster Gedanke auch hin. Deshalb hab ich mal schnell diagonal gelesen.
Nix stimmt aber nur im Vakuum. In der Höhenluft stellt sich das anders dar.
In der Folge behaupte ich jetzt das Gegenteil. Kurzfassung:

Freie Elektronen sind quasi immer ein paar vorhanden. Diese werden durch das elektrische Feld beschleunigt und es kommt statistisch irgendwann zu einer Kollision mit einem Molekül/Atom. Ob dieses einfach nur angestupst oder wiederum Elektronen herausgeschlagen werden hängt von der Aufprallenergie des initiierenden Elektrons ab. Bei niederem Gasdruck wird die Beschleunigungsstrecke länger und die Aufprallenergie höher. Ergo: Dünnere Luft wird durch eine elektrisches Feld schneller Ionisiert.

Dazu kommt übrigens der ohnehin in der Höhe höhere Inonisationsgrad durch kosm. Strahlung (freie Elektronen durch Strahlungs und Photoelektrische Effekte) .

Bei höherem Gasdruck kommt es eher zur Kollision bei niederen Geschwindigkeiten. Die Zahl der Gasteilchen wirkt also direkt als Moderator für die "Lawinenschwelle".

Danke für die Anregung den Horizont zu erweitern. Ich liebe dieses Forum mit seiner fachbezogenen Vielfalt.


----------



## Heinileini (31 Juli 2019)

Ist ja auch sehr plausibel, Andy. Es gibt ja auch eine "Ionosphäre". Aber wer von uns denkt nicht zuallererst und auch einzig und allein an die schlechtere Kühlung in grösseren Höhen?
Ich glaube, durch diesen Thread konnte ein hoher Prozentsatz der Leser seinen "Horizont erweitern".


----------



## Tommi (31 Juli 2019)

allerdings...:s12:


----------

